# OT: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

2 years with Fortitudo Bologna for $2.2 M.

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53654/20080718/q_woods_signs_two_year_deal_with_bologna/


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

$2.2m is A LOT of baloney.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*



MARIS61 said:


> $2.2m is A LOT of baloney.


whats the exchange rate, US Dollar to Baloney?


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

Isn't Bologna a sister city of Portland?

EDIT: it is http://www.portland-bologna.org/


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

No class. Balogna is chopped liver. Why couldn't we be a sister city to Hamburg, Germany.

He averaged 12.5 ppg last season, got busted at the end, and gets $2.2 million for 2 years. No wonder we don't expect an Olympic gold medal.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

We should re-sign Woods. Imagine if he realizes his potential, he'd slide right in at small forward! And he's still only 27. At the beginning of his prime.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*



Minstrel said:


> We should re-sign Woods. *And he's still only 27. *At the beginning of his prime.


I wonder what that is in dog years.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*



Minstrel said:


> We should re-sign Woods. Imagine if he realizes his potential, he'd slide right in at small forward! And he's still only 27. At the beginning of his prime.


Woods has more than his share of raw talent - but does he actually have any potential? To be blunt, the kid strikes me as having the IQ of a bag of rocks. I honestly wonder if he has some kind of "developmental disablity".


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

♫ 'Cause Qyntel Woods has a way with B-O-L-O-G-N-Ayyyyy. ♫


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*



Oldmangrouch said:


> I honestly wonder if he has some kind of "developmental disablity".


Did you just figure out that most athletes are either dumb, dumber, or dumberest? This is why I don't expect pristine behavior from them as so many Blazer fans do. A bust here and there, an untoward word, I expect it. These guys don't come from middle class backgrounds and have grown up with tough times all around them. I am uncritical of athletes' behavior. There's a reverse racism in my attitude. I give extra tolerance to whatever black people do. The system has made some dysfunctional relative to our European-based legal system, and I'm not going to blame them individually.

But like I said, if Europe can afford to pay him $1.1M per year, that explains why they have gathered the talent to beat us in the Olympics. It's big time basketball over there.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

Someone had better check what they're making that composite meat out of...

Dan


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Qyntel Woods signs 2 year Baloney contract*

Does anyone else remember when Qyntel was drafted, how Paul Allen reportedly had a "Qyntel Woods moment"?


----------

